# [solved]Curl not compiling....

## Clad in Sky

due to conflict with kerberos or smth.

I'm just emerging the world (update) and now curl complains... but let it speak for itself:

```
 * Messages for package net-misc/curl-7.17.1:

 * 

 * ERROR: net-misc/curl-7.17.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2371:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die 'ldap and kerberos (gssapi) not playing nicely try version >=7.18.1';

 *  The die message:

 *   ldap and kerberos (gssapi) not playing nicely try version >=7.18.1

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/curl-7.17.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/curl-7.17.1/temp/environment'.

```

So.. can I just remove kerberos from the USE flags or ldap? Do I need those?

try version >=7.18.1 - of course this means the version of curl... stupid.

----------

## 187451

I have the same problem. It's strage, because when I do 

```
emerge sync
```

 curl should be in version 7.18.2... My Portage still has 7.17.1. OK, so I downloaded and tried to install it manually, but Portage says: 

```
!!! curl-7.18.2.ebuild is not a valid portage tree hierarchy or does not exist
```

 Can you help?

Topic still doesn't have the answer so this 

```
USE=-kerberos emerge curl
```

 and this https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-689140-highlight-curl.html

----------

## desultory

 *eclipsefan wrote:*   

> OK, so I downloaded and tried to install it manually, but Portage says: 
> 
> ```
> !!! curl-7.18.2.ebuild is not a valid portage tree hierarchy or does not exist
> ```
> ...

 What did you do to attempt to manually install the package? Please be specific.

In order to function and integrate properly the ebuild should be placed in a local overlay and be installed from there.

----------

## 187451

 *desultory wrote:*   

> What did you do to attempt to manually install the package? Please be specific.

 It's too stupid to write it here  :Embarassed:  After a nightmare with my eth0 I tried to... nevermind  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *desultory wrote:*   

> In order to function and integrate properly the ebuild should be placed in a local overlay and be installed from there.

 Yeah, I know...

----------

## thom_raindog

Well, I have the same problem (NOT on my AMD64 machine, mind you, just on the x86 PC).

Is there a solution to that besides local overlays?

It compiles nicely with both -kerberos or -ldap as Use but I am not sure that is smart way to go?

----------

## skellr

-kerberos -ldap =   :Very Happy: 

If you need them,  you will know you need them. They also require some configuration to setup. It seems kinda strange to have them set as defaults in the profile.

----------

